# August 2013 Horse Photo of the Month Contest Results



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

*Congratulations to August's Horse Photo of the Month Contest winner, Oldhorselady!*

Oldhorselady (22 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Eole (19 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Artemis (10 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Twilight Arabians (6 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

WesternRider88 (6 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

caglover (6 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Tyler (5 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Kamakazi (5 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

showjumperachel (5 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

soenjer55 (4 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

QHriderKE (3 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Drifting (3 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Lynzie and her Rocky Road (3 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

SarahandDallas (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

rbarlo32 (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

cowgirlnay (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Prunella1 (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

StormCloud (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Rachel1786 (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

As You Wish (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

TrojanCowgirl (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Lilley (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

HorseOfCourse (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Maryland Rider (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

bitinsane (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Zora (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

SouthernTrailsGA (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

DriftingShadow (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

joseeandjade11 (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Cappaloosa (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Tobysthebesthorseever (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

RedTree (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Falcor74 (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

rileydog6 (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

loveisabug (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

KatieAndZanzibar (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

AngieLee (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

FaydesMom (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Standardbred (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Dark Intentions (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Oliveren15 (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Stichy (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Horses4Healing (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Mandy1 (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Roperchick (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

HalleysComet (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

CandyCanes (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

draftgrl (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Phantomcolt18 (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Delfina (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

rexing93 (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

pasturepony (0 votes)


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Lovely photos. Wish I could have voted for them all <3


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Ohhhhhhhhhhh thank you!!! What a nice surprise! Thank you for your votes. So many wonderful pictures!!!


----------



## Taz (Aug 25, 2013)

Beautiful pictures


----------

